# my columbia boys 20"



## thericebunnycake (Nov 3, 2014)

hi! does any one knows whats the right rack for my columbia 20" , as i acquire the bike it doesnt have any and ive also tried to search the net to look what was the rack for my bike and unfortunately i wasnt able to see any, hope any one can help me,
thanks for those who will post their comments.


----------



## catfish (Nov 3, 2014)

Not all of the 20 inch bikes had racks.


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 3, 2014)

Like catfish said. It's very unlikely this bike had a rack.


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 3, 2014)

I do have a set of factory training wheels for it in the same color.


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 3, 2014)

I double checked all the 50's catalogs and this bike never came with a rack. The only juvenile this size that did was a deluxe model with a raised sided tank identical to the full size 3 and 5 Stars. The flat sided tank juveniles were rackless.


----------



## thericebunnycake (Nov 3, 2014)

MrColumbia said:


> I double checked all the 50's catalogs and this bike never came with a rack. The only juvenile this size that did was a deluxe model with a raised sided tank identical to the full size 3 and 5 Stars. The flat sided tank juveniles were rackless.






thanks @MrColumbia atleast my worries now were gone , btw youve mentioned that you have the training wheels for this? can i see them 

thanks also @catfish


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 4, 2014)

*Training Wheels*



thericebunnycake said:


> thanks @MrColumbia atleast my worries now were gone , btw youve mentioned that you have the training wheels for this? can i see them
> 
> thanks also @catfish



















Here you go.


----------



## thericebunnycake (Nov 4, 2014)

@MrColumbiaman wowo cool training wheels, ive sent an inquiry about these wheels sir . 
im interested in having those wheels, i send you an email n the email add that was on ur signature maybe the message was located on the other folders thanks


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 5, 2014)

thericebunnycake said:


> @MrColumbiaman wowo cool training wheels, ive sent an inquiry about these wheels sir .
> im interested in having those wheels, i send you an email n the email add that was on ur signature maybe the message was located on the other folders thanks




Got the email. They are not for sale at this time. Just sharing for now.


----------



## thericebunnycake (Nov 5, 2014)

ok thank you, thanks for the reference.


----------



## thericebunnycake (Nov 8, 2014)

MrColumbia said:


> Got the email. They are not for sale at this time. Just sharing for now.





Hi MrColumbiaman, id like to know if you have a image copy of catalogue or ads about this columbia boys 20. aside from the ads that you shared about the adjust-o-matic training wheels. just for reference also thanks in advance


----------

